# no reconoce la webcam

## grimbilo

Hola a todos,

Mi problema es que no consigo instalar la webcam.  El kernel es compilado sin genkernel y haciendo lsusb y lspci -k no me sale ninguna linea referida a la webcam. me funciona todo menos  la webcam y he estado buscando información y nada. He puesto un live de ubuntu y me la reconoce como sunplus he ido al kernel y solo he visto que hay unplus usb... pegaré los comandos mencionados por si se me escapa algo.  Decir que he activado en el kernel lo que pone en la wiki de gentoo sobre webcams, pero no aparece /dev/video0 por mucho que haga.

Otra pregunta esta bien que salga cougar en los controladores? 

Portátil Dell N411z web de especificaciones:

http://laptops-specs.blogspot.com/2011/08/dell-inspiron-14z-n411z-specs.html

```
lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0104 (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 051b

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0116 (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 051b

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 051b

   Kernel driver in use: mei

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 051b

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 051b

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 051b

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c4b (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 051b

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 051b

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Cougar Point SMBus Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 051b

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 008a (rev 34)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5325

   Kernel driver in use: iwlagn

03:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 051b

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

```

```
lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

```

Gracias

----------

## edgar_uriel84

No aparece ningún mensaje sobre tu webcam en algún log como dmesg o messages? También puedes saber si fue detectada con el comando "udevadm monitor".

Si nada  lo detecta, quizás te falte compilar el módulo del kernel para tu webcam.

----------

## grimbilo

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> No aparece ningún mensaje sobre tu webcam en algún log como dmesg o messages? También puedes saber si fue detectada con el comando "udevadm monitor".
> 
> Si nada  lo detecta, quizás te falte compilar el módulo del kernel para tu webcam.

 

He hecho un dmesg | grep cam

```
dmesg | grep cam

[    1.324176] usbcore: registered new interface driver stkwebcam
```

pero es integrada la cam y igualmente no tengo el /dev/video0

----------

## opotonil

Prueba con:

```

Device Drivers  --->

  <M> Multimedia support  --->

    <M>   Video For Linux

    [*]   Video capture adapters  --->

      [*]   Autoselect pertinent encoders/decoders and other helper chips

      [*]   V4L USB devices  --->

        <M>   USB Syntek DC1125 Camera support

```

Y asegurate de que el modulo "stkwebcam" esta cargado antes de probar.

Salu2.

----------

## grimbilo

Buenas noches,

he estado fuera y no podía contestar ya que no tenía el laptop.

Bueno he probado lo que habéis dicho y no funciona. He mirado que cargaban el livecd de gentoo y el de ubuntu ya que funcionaba a la primera y el driver que usa es el uvcvideo, lo he cargado tal y como dice la siguiente web y sigue sin funcionar, también he probado como módulos y tampoco.

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Uvcvideo

No detecta la webcam, puede que me falte marcar algo en el kernel?

Si ayuda pego la parte en que carga  uvcvideo, los dos dmesg uno del livecd gentoo y otro del gentoo instalado en mi laptop.

livecd

```

[   36.874208] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[   36.877169] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD (1bcf:2b80)

[   36.894455] input: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/input/input8

[   36.894508] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[   36.894510] USB Video Class driver (v1.1.0)
```

dmesg laptop 

```
[   10.194568] Linux media interface: v0.10

[   10.207111] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[   10.311513] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[   10.311516] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)
```

Last edited by grimbilo on Thu Jan 12, 2012 10:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Latinvs

 *grimbilo wrote:*   

> Buenas noches,
> 
> he estado fuera y no podía contestar ya que no tenía el laptop.
> 
> Bueno he probado lo que habéis dicho y no funciona. He mirado que cargaban el livecd de gentoo y el de ubuntu ya que funcionaba a la primera y el driver que usa es el uvcvideo, lo he cargado tal y como dice la siguiente web y sigue sin funcionar, también he probado como módulos y tampoco.
> ...

 

¿Por qué no pruebas a comparar con la orden diff (o con Kompare o alguna similar, si prefieres el modo gráfico a la consola) los archivos .config de tu /usr/src/linux y de la misma carpeta del liveCD de Gentoo? si es cosa del núcleo debería ser relativamente fácil encontrar qué diferencia hay entre las configuraciones de ambos.

----------

## grimbilo

 *Latinvs wrote:*   

>  *grimbilo wrote:*   Buenas noches,
> 
> he estado fuera y no podía contestar ya que no tenía el laptop.
> 
> Bueno he probado lo que habéis dicho y no funciona. He mirado que cargaban el livecd de gentoo y el de ubuntu ya que funcionaba a la primera y el driver que usa es el uvcvideo, lo he cargado tal y como dice la siguiente web y sigue sin funcionar, también he probado como módulos y tampoco.
> ...

 

Ya miré el kernel del livecd,pero tiene muchos controladores incluidos o  como modulo y yo no.

----------

## Latinvs

 *grimbilo wrote:*   

>  *Latinvs wrote:*    *grimbilo wrote:*   Buenas noches,
> 
> he estado fuera y no podía contestar ya que no tenía el laptop.
> 
> Bueno he probado lo que habéis dicho y no funciona. He mirado que cargaban el livecd de gentoo y el de ubuntu ya que funcionaba a la primera y el driver que usa es el uvcvideo, lo he cargado tal y como dice la siguiente web y sigue sin funcionar, también he probado como módulos y tampoco.
> ...

 

Pues yo miraría si entre ellos hay alguno que esté relacionado con el tema del vídeo y lo pondría igual en mi configuración.

----------

